# TV Height



## Evinrude (Jan 11, 2008)

How High should MY LCD Flat screen TV be Above my Back Bar or Below the Ceiling in MY REC ROOM


----------



## kok328 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's purely a personal preference, no code that I'm aware of.


----------



## phreaq (Jan 13, 2008)

what would be the center of the tv when it's above the back bar, and also when  below the ceiling? How far back will you be sitting, and what is the native resolution of the tv?


----------



## booft (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea it really does come down to personal preference here lad. How large is the rec room to start with so we have a better painted picture of what you already see?


----------



## DiyDave (Mar 5, 2008)

I would place it so that the middle is just below eye level when seated. Make sure you try it out for an evening first though!


----------



## Bob R (Apr 23, 2008)

As the post above suggests, the general rule of thumb is to have 1/3 of the screen height at eye level. i.e. if the set has a 36" screen height, position the screen so that 12" from the top of the screen is at the seated eye level.

Any higher or lower causes neck strains.


----------

